# young tipplers always fight



## ughpaolo (Nov 19, 2011)

i have 6 young tipplers and when i feed them. they always peck each other and choose not to eat. so i have to feed them one by one. is there any way to make them less feisty?


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

How big is your loft?
Supply more Room/ indoor flying space.


----------

